# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Libri që po lexoni ose do të sugjeronit...

## Nuska

Do doja te dija mendimet tuaja per librat qe i kini lexuar me shume se nje here. Per mua ka qene "E nesermja e nje gruaje" nga Dhimiter Xhuvani (mund ta kem lexuar mbi 4 here... )dhe "Frosina e Janines." Te dy kane qene libra shume te bukur. Po ju?

----------


## Letersia 76

wow...
Per mua ngelet "Shkretetira e tartareve "e Dino Buxatit shkrimtar italian....

----------


## macia_blu

une... disa.
Alkimisti- Paulo Kohelho.
Harku i triumfit-Remark
Emri i trendafilit - Umberto Eko
Vellezerit Karamazov_ Dostojevski
Thuaj zemres po- Suzana Tamara.(e plot te tjere-romane)
 shto  librat e  Nietzsche's... qe nuk i kam kaluar dot me nje te lexueme.
Librat  me poezi gjithemone i kam lexuar e shume se dy here!!

----------


## Prototype

romani Pse? ngta sterjo spase (o)

----------


## beba e logel

Njeqind Vjet Vetmi.      Gabriel Garsia Markez

----------


## Shahu1

as nuk i maj mend(zakonisht i lexoj te gjitha nga dy here)
por di te them se novela qe kam lexuar me shume dhe mund te vazhdoj ta lexoj eshte 

ajo e cvajgut

se si e ka ajo 

pa kujtohuni pak 

ah po

novela e SHAHUT :shkelje syri: 

NDER ME FANTASTIKET PER MENDIMIN TIM

shnet

----------


## EDVIR

po mire po balzaku nuk u pelqen
 xho gorio 
iluzionet e humbura 
 evxhini grane 
fajdexhiu gobsek 
kurtizianet................
ose nga letersia ruse si nuk i pelqen ndonjerit tolstoi
lufta dhe paqja
ana karenina ose novelat e tolstoit

----------


## macia_blu

hej hej edvir...
c'me kujtove BALZAKUN, te pershendes...(kush e ka lexu Balzakun e nuk e ka pelqy, nuk e ka dasht ...e nuk e ka perserit...)
ate tolstoin me luften dhe paqen e kam lexu dy here me gjithe anna karaninen, ndersa novelat e cvajkut dhe te tolstoit i kam   gjithnje  te koka e krevatit.
mirseerdhe!!!

----------


## marinI

Pershendetje lexuesve  :buzeqeshje: 

me behet qejfi qe macja ka lexuar Alkimistin e Coelho-s dy here (perfitoj nga rasti per te te falenderuar per te gjitha kritikat e embla)

une kam lexuar gjithçka nga Kadareja, po ne frengjisht per se dyti here ( kam lene nje mesazh dhe ne nje teme tjeter te tille ku thoja qe perkthimet ne frengjisht jane nje mrekulli)
e pastaj, kam lexuar Balzakun, Hygoin, dhe ruset e mi te preferuar po ne frengjisht...
shkurt, shumicen e librave qe kam lexuar per se dyti i kam lexuar ne frengjisht apo italisht

i preferuari im ne italisht ngelet Eco, me Baudolino (qe s'ka shume kohe qe ka dale ne shitje)

edhe une lexoj poezite kush e di se sa here (sidomos Rimbaud, Khajam...te preferuarit e mi)

kush i mban mend te gjithe

meqe flasim per libra, po perfitoj te bej nje prezantimth letrar

i vogel kam lexuar nje biblioteke te tere (ime me punonte ne biblioteken e qytetit dhe ngjiste e zbriste shkallet e lagjes me çanten plot me libra...une pertoja ti ktheja  :buzeqeshje: 

dhe tani qe jam ne France, e pra, qe prej dy vjetesh, kam rilexuar gjithçka dashuroj ne krijmtari letrare ne frengjisht (dhe italisht kur kam pasur rastin)

lexim te mbare te gjitheve...perfitoj nga rasti (po perfitoj si shume, me falni) qe t'ju rekomandoj autorin tim te momentit :

Amin Maalouf i perkthyer ne shqip me "Identitete Vrastare", e ne frengjisht apo dhe ne gjuhe te tjera me "Samarkande", "Léon l'africain", "Le periple de Baldassare", etj...

----------


## vetvetja

Meqe jemi te librat, mund t'ju sugjeroja edhe une nje titull:

"Fruti i ndaluar" (Forbidden fruit) nga Peter de Rosa dhe Annie Murphy.

Une e lexova ne anglisht dhe nuk e kam idene nese eshte i perkthyer ne gjuhe te tjera (shqip, frengjisht etj.), megjithate nese ju bie ne dore, mendoj qe do ta gjeni interesant. Une e kam lexuar me nje fryme, duke lene pas dore edhe gjera te tjera te rendesishme.   

Eshte nje histori reale nga jeta e autores ... me konkretisht eshte mbi lidhjen e saj me bishopin e Irlandes, histori e cila shkaktoi skandal te vertete ne fillimet e viteve '90 ne mos gaboj. Nje sqarim i vogel... nuk eshte nga ato romancat e sheqerosura e bajate. Eshte vertet liber i bukur dhe realist ... megjithate s'po zgjatem me tej.

Pershendetje

----------


## Kiki

Per mua nuk e krahesoj me asnje :3 shoket -Remark.
Thuaj zemres po -Suzana Tamaro madje po nuk lexova dicka nga ky liber dite per dite nuk jam rehat.
Konti i Monte Kristos
Dashuri ne deborre.
Balzakun me patjeter
100 vjet vetmi-Markez dhe gjithe te tijat c'jane botuar ne shqip.
Por besoj se ka te tjera ,kur te me kujtohen ju flas perseri.

----------


## lum lumi

Ernesto Sabato: "Mbi heronjt dhe varrezat"

----------


## Pellazgu

Kam lexuar Dhurata Bozdon " Shkëlqim i rremë"
Por jo vetëm atë. Mjaft librave iu jam kthyer për së dyti pasi sot nuk ke se çfarë lexon tjetër. Ah, po kam lexuar edhe Rubairat e Omar Khajamit.

----------


## Alesia

Me behet qejfi qe rinia shqiptare si brenda dhe jashte vendit lexoka letersi te huaj, duke anashkaluar ate qe per mua ngelet A e te lexuarit :i merzitur: etersine e vendit tend dhe meqe nuk i kam qejf shume moralizimet po ju them qe pervecse te Madhit KADARE do tju sugjeroja edhe Teodor Kekon me librat e tij te mrekullueshem, me pasqyrimin e lakuriqesise shqiptare, me humorit e tij brilant te pashtershem.
Keto libra une duhet ti kem lexuar mbi 5 here secilin: Lajmetarja e vdekjeve; Pretenca; Prostituta; Dymbedhjete shenjtoret dhe nje profet; dhe libri i fundit " Hollesira fatale".

----------


## Zani

kam lexuar librin e historise ne gjimnaz per kater vjet me rradhe me shume se nje here.cte beja?sme hynte ne koke kollaj!

----------


## tironce85al

hey pershendejtje te gjitha
librat qe kam lexuar me shume se nje here jane
Remark - tre shoke
Diana Culi - Drei i trotuareve(5 here yll)
Shekspiri - Makbethi , Otello , Romoe & Julieta
Dhimiter Xhuvani -  E nesermja e nje gruaje
Ismail Kadare - Kronike ne gur ,  Dimri i madh
Teodor Drajzer - Nje Tragjedi amerikane (3 here yll edhe ky) , Gjeniu.
bye te gjitheve

p.s. libra me poezi te Kadare , Agolli dhe Andrew Andy

----------


## elvina

Novela- stefan Cvajk
Gjenerai i ushtris se vdekur- Kadare
Citadela- kronin
Poezi- Esenini

----------


## EDVIR

si ju duket ASTA LA VISTA 
LUMI I VDEKUR 
po SHOKUN ZYLO E MBANI MEND 
PO KASEM TREBESHINEN ME LEGJENDA E ASAJ QE SHKOI 
letersia ruse eshte klas [dostojevskin ] KRIM DHE NDESHKIM , IDIOTI.

----------


## eni3

libri qe kam lexuar me shume.
DRERI I TROTUAREVE
DORA E NGROHTE
edhe te tjere,dhe do me pelqente ti
lexoja prape.

----------


## Estella

Pothuajse te gjithe librat i kam lexuar me shume se nje here. Heren e pare me duket sikur nuk i lexoj me aq perpikmeri, heren e dyte mund te te permend edhe faqen egzaktesisht po qe se behet fjale per ndonje shprehje te perdorur.

----------

